# SS 19.04.19 - Furtwangler #1



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Wilhelm Furtwangler **(1886 - 1954)*

Symphony No. 1 in B minor
1. Largo
2. Scherzo. Allegro
3. Adagio
4. Finale. Moderato assai

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!_


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is upon us and another symphony is up for your listening enjoyment. This week it's someone known more for conducting than composing, German composer/conductor Wilhelm Furtwangler. I haven't heard this in a long time so I'm looking forward to hearing it. There's only a couple of recordings so I'll post one here which will be the one I will be listening too:





George Alexander Albrecht/Staatskapelle Weimar


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I've heard his second but not the first so looking forward to this. I'll be listening to Alfred Walter and the Slovak State Philharmonic.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Interesting isn't it, that Furtwangler wrote three long, turgid, ponderous, usually dull symphonies that in no way resemble the music he is so well known for conducting. Bits of Mahler, some Bruckner, some Strauss...with none of their genius. Wilhelm really thought of himself as a composer first, conductor second. It doesn't take long to realize that a great composer he is not. I wonder if in another generation or so if his symphonies or concerto will ever get played again. Oh well. I'll listen too, but it will be the Albrecht recording on Arte Nova. The Walter is so poorly played, and in music this tortured, it needs all the help it can get!


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

My collection holds all three of Furtwangler's symphonies: Brucknerian music with an Allan Pettersson disposition. In other words, rather stark and gloomy stuff. Haven't heard any of them for a while; time to re-listen. Life's too happy, positive, and good right now anyhow. Could use a change.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

mbhaub said:


> Interesting isn't it, that Furtwangler wrote three long, turgid, ponderous, usually dull symphonies that in no way resemble the music he is so well known for conducting. Bits of Mahler, some Bruckner, some Strauss...with none of their genius. Wilhelm really thought of himself as a composer first, conductor second. It doesn't take long to realize that a great composer he is not. I wonder if in another generation or so if his symphonies or concerto will ever get played again. Oh well. I'll listen too, but it will be the Albrecht recording on Arte Nova. The Walter is so poorly played, and in music this tortured, it needs all the help it can get!


Lol, you took the words right out of my mouth, mbhaub. It's a really dull symphony. Listening to the Arte Nova performance too and wondering if I'll ever play this again. I doubt it.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

In moments of weakness I've somehow managed to collect every cd of Furtwangler's music ever recorded, not that there are all that many. The 2nd symphony is most recorded, and all of those are pretty dull affairs, including the composer's own. But there is an exception: Barenboim/Chicago. How it ever came to be that a world-class conductor and orchestra recorded it astonishing, but they make a really good case for the work. It's actually exciting and holds your attention. I don't know if anyone could work the same miracle with the First or Third.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

I assume any recordings of Furtwangler Symphonies, even more modern ones, are of highly dubious, dated recording quality, but we will be able to see through this shortcoming and appreciate the genius behind it? :devil:

I am aware of his Symphonies, but have heard none. YouTube for me on this one.

Happy and peaceful Easter to you all.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

D Smith said:


> I've heard his second but not the first so looking forward to this. I'll be listening to Alfred Walter and the Slovak State Philharmonic.


I will go with this one
New to me and not exactly glowing recommendations so far, but let's give it a go


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

realdealblues said:


> Another weekend is upon us and another symphony is up for your listening enjoyment. This week it's someone known more for conducting than composing, German composer/conductor Wilhelm Furtwangler. I haven't heard this in a long time so I'm looking forward to hearing it. There's only a couple of recordings so I'll post one here which will be the one I will be listening too:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also haven't heard this in a long time but I am interested in hearing it again. Unfortunately a lot of my CDs are packed away (the joys of decorating) so I'll listen to this performance via the link too at some point this weekend.


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

Haydn man said:


> I will go with this one
> New to me and not exactly glowing recommendations so far, but let's give it a go


As with numerous Composers, it's an acquired taste.

With some of the criticisms here it may be hard but try to keep an open mind.

It isn't the greatest Symphony ever written but depending on your tastes you migh like it or parts of it. Then again you may not.

It's been too long since I listened to it to say more than I don't recall disliking it. There are very few works I really dislike and this wasn't one of them. I don't claim it to be a masterpiece either.

In the worst case scenario, you can simply press the stop button and move on to something else.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

From spotify collection


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

That was a long, weird 80+ minute listen...there are a few interesting ideas; the composer is clearly trying to say something - something perhaps dark and profound. It was, after all, written in the midst of the horrors of WWII. He strives so hard, but just doesn't have the technical skill to make his point. Reading the booklet notes, it was interesting to learn that Furtwangler himself withdrew it after only one reading session with the Berlin Philharmonic. He recognized the obvious problems. The scoring is very heavy, lacking the brilliance and lightness of great composers. Still, I'm glad to have pulled it off the shelf and listen - it has been a long time. Tomorrow, I'll put on the 2nd - maybe it'll drive the weekend guests home early!


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

I've never listened to any of the the Furtwangler symphonies, at least not all the way through. I'll listen to the Albrecht recording on You Tube


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

Contrasting with other opinions, I don't think of this work as bad. It's rather interesting. A bit overlong? Yes, but incredibly, to my ears, it holds well. I listened to the Arte Nova recording, which I consider it's the most acceptable one.

If you look for his best symphony, it's the 2nd without a doubt. The Barenboim recording is the one to go. Much more cohesive and appealing, lasting around 80 minutes, but it's highly rewarding, at least to me, anyway!


----------

